# Uni fees?



## Malty

I'm really new here, and I just need to ask a question that may seem really stupid to those who are experts in this area so bare with me:
When you get a PR here in Victoria, Melbourne, will the goverment pay for your school fees in Uni?
My friend got her PR and she said that the government is paying for her art course in Uni, so it's free.
I checked online in some websites and they say that you have to pay the fees, but they cost much lesser than international fees.
I'm going to do a Certificate-IV next year, then doing a diploma which will guide me to Medicine. I know studying Medicine will cost a fortune for international students, but I'm getting a PR soon and I hope it won't be a problem, and like my friend; be able to do it free.


----------



## mike

Unfortunately few things in life are free. Yes the fees are cheaper for local students, but you still need to pay through a system called HECS.

You start paying the fees back once you start earning income. Most university courses are covered by HECS, but not all of them.


----------



## scattley

The above poster is not quite correct - If you have PR then you have to pay UPFRONT (no HECS for PR) but the fee will be the same as the Australian citizens pay. Only citizens are able to defer their fees through HECS.


----------



## Sunshine_always

*MBA in Melbourne*

It's not cheap but I'm sure it'll pay out later. I will pay 32.000 dollars for my MBA...


----------



## aotedu

Sunshine_always said:


> It's not cheap but I'm sure it'll pay out later. I will pay 32.000 dollars for my MBA...


good for you you Sunshine,you can afford the tuition fees..


----------



## Wanderer

scattley said:


> The above poster is not quite correct - If you have PR then you have to pay UPFRONT (no HECS for PR) but the fee will be the same as the Australian citizens pay. Only citizens are able to defer their fees through HECS.


Where do you get that advice from Scattley for on http://www.goingtouni.gov.au/NR/rdonlyres/05FB27A6-1F1B-43CD-9244-D92B6388BDC1/0/HECSHELP2010PDF.pdf Section 2.2 , Page 16 you will see that permanent residents are eligible for HECS.

Permanent Residency confers just about all the privleges of what Citizenship does, the major difference being a passport and then no visa required re entry to Australia.


----------



## Kash

Wanderer said:


> Where do you get that advice from Scattley for on Welcome - Study Assist Section 2.2 , Page 16 you will see that permanent residents are eligible for HECS.
> 
> Permanent Residency confers just about all the privleges of what Citizenship does, the major difference being a passport and then no visa required re entry to Australia.


Thank you for the link Wanderer.
I'm just wondering, is HECS HELP for all permanent residents or only to those permanent humanitarian Visa holder and Australian Citizens?


----------



## a58221

*Cost for Studying Engineering*

Can anyone please give a rough estimate of the amount required to study Engineering in Australia?

Thanks in advance.


----------

